# Ändern des Rahmenstils

## naggeldak

Hidihoo, ich möchte in  meinem Gnome2 gerne den Rahmentyp immer automatisch auf "microGUI" haben. ich hab schon fast überall nachgeschaut, aber es nicht gefunden.

könnt ihr mir da helfen?

----------

## c_kuzmanic

Hmmm, das sollte eigentlich genau wie bei gnome 1.4 funtzen, oder nicht? Bei gnome 1.4 war's glaub ich "Window Appearance"...

----------

## naggeldak

ähm sorry, wo finde ich denn das?

----------

## Beforegod

Verwendest Du sawfish oder metacity als Window Manager?

Darauf kommt es an:

Wenn Du Sawfish verwendest, solltest Du im Gnome control Center etwas dazu finden (Sawfisch - Decoration) oder s.ä.

Bei Metacity gibt es das tool Metacity-Setup  (zu holen bei www.gnome.org)

----------

## naggeldak

soweit ich weiß ist metacity der standart-wm für gnome2, ich denke ich benutze als ihn.

auf gnome.org habe ich leider dieses tool nicht finden können.

evtl. andere links oder vorschläge?

----------

